# That didn't last very long



## sb47 (Dec 1, 2019)

I had the front end on my truck done about 4 years ago and had everything on the front end done. Upper & lower ball joints, A frame bushings, tie rod and ball joints, pitman arm, bearings, seals, breaks. 
My truck is a 94 and I have helper springs on the rear that lifted the rear about 2''. But because my truck is 25 years old, the front springs are sagging and my front tire are starting rub on the finder wells when I hit a big dip at speed. So I was going to go cheap and put a 1: 1/2 '' rubber donuts under the spring to lift it just enough to keep it from rubbing.
So I bought the parts and started to work. Well it's always something. Turns out everything was worn out or almost worn out. So I am redoing everything all over again. I have changed from going cheap with a donuts under the spring, I'm going back with brand new HD OEM springs, shocks front and back, all new bushings, tie rod ends tie rods, pitman arm, new bearings, seals, new breaks front and back, front and rear break calipers, sway bar bushings, and a n aliment, and changing the dif oil, new alternator and belt, plugs, plug wires, rotor and cap, upper and lower radiator hoses, flush and change coolant. 

I got most of it done today and should finish tomorrow. Should drive much better when I'm done. I went with all new parts with lifetime warranty on all parts. 
I was only going to do breaks and try to lift the front just enough to keep the tires from rubbing, but as usual you start a simple job then it turns into a full rebuild.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 1, 2019)

Got almost everything done today but being Sunday I'll have to wait till Monday to get an aliment done.
Can't wait to see how much improvement i get.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 1, 2019)

Got almost everything done today but being Sunday I'll have to wait till Monday to get an aliment done.
Can't wait to see how much improvement i get.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Dec 3, 2019)

What kind of truck do you have?


----------



## sb47 (Dec 4, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> What kind of truck do you have?



1994 silverado 5.7 stepside
Getting the alignment done this morning. It's on the alignment rack as we speak.
I drove it home last night and it rides great but it does have a little too much over steer but thats because it sits 2'' higher in the front because of the new HD springs I put in. The camber has the front tires angled in at the bottom because of the 2'' lift, but the alignment should fix all that.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Dec 4, 2019)

A friend put Moogs in the UCA's on his 2500 and only got 4 years out of them, mostly highway driving. You must have a 2wd?

I think Proforged is the only thing I'd put in if I was going to keep anything, but it about doubles the price of the job...


----------



## sb47 (Dec 4, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> A friend put Moogs in the UCA's on his 2500 and only got 4 years out of them, mostly highway driving. You must have a 2wd?
> 
> I think Proforged is the only thing I'd put in if I was going to keep anything, but it about doubles the price of the job...




I put top of the line parts with full lifetime warranty on all parts. I didn't go cheap.
Yes it's 2 wheel drive.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 4, 2019)

Now the alignment place said there was not enough room to get the camber set correctly, and I have a big clunking noise coming from the left side. The guy that installed all the parts is on his way to take a look. Said he used all OEM parts so not sure whats going on with it yet.
It's always something. The truck looks great now that it sits level though. Drives good but I haven't put any millage on it yet. Waiting for my mechanic to check it out first before I take it for a cruse.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Dec 4, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken Moog offers a problem solver eccentric camber bolt or assembly that can overcome these issues


----------



## SS396driver (Dec 10, 2019)

I used Synergy adjustable ball joints on my 3500 CTD dodge to cure the same problem . But I know I'll be doing them in the future. CDT's are hard on the front suspension


----------



## sb47 (Dec 18, 2019)

Well I'm have almost got her all fixed up. Today she got a new water pump, upper and lower hoses. New thermostat, 2 new sensors, one on the intake that control's the intake temp and temp gauge and one on the head to control block temp. New idler pulleys, new fan clutch, new belt, radiator flush and coolant. New alternator, new starter, New knock sensor.
Last week it got new front springs, front and rear shocks, upper and lower swing arm bushings, new wheel bearings and seals, new tie rod with new bushings, new pit man arms, new breaks including new calipers, shews, with new rotors on the front breaks, new rear axle bearings and seals, new dif oil change with a complete break fluid flush and new break fluid. New rear breaks with new calipers and shews. New TPS sensor, new idler sensor, new grill and headlights, marker lights and new break lights. Ran a can of sea foam down the throttle body to clean out the carbon build up, new plugs, rotor and rotor cap. New front end alignment. Got new door molding seals to stop the door rattles, new wiper blades, new wiper controller module. New fuel filter air filter new oil change as well.
Next project will be all new vacuum hoses.
She should be good for awhile now.
Most of that stuff was original with 25 years and 193K mills on them so they were dew for replacement from age alone. She's good to go now and should last another 100K at least, all lifetime parts. Only thing left is to fix the a/c and she will be safe and dependable to hit the road for long road trips again.
It was a lot of work and money but it should last me for awhile now.
My goal was safety and dependability. She drives and rides great and is a lot quieter and runs smoother then she has in a long time. She runs and drives like new now. All new, not rebuilt parts. All she needs now is new paint and she will be like new. It wasn't cheap and a lot of work but still way cheaper then a new truck.
I have a friend that works at o'reilly's so he got me a discount on all parts so that saved me a lot of money on parts. New trucks are nice, but not worth what they are asking for them. 30K for a basic work truck to up to 70K for a top of the line truck! no thanks.
She has the 5.7 motor that doesn't smoke or leak oil at all. Block is dry with no oil leaking anywhere. And I'm still getting 16 miles per gallon on fuel millage before all the new parts and tune up. Gonna check mileage out again to see it it helped with all new parts and tune up.


----------

